# Help please..!



## Ömer Karaahmet (20 Jun 2021)

Hello everyone, I set up a nano aquarium with the dry strat method, but then I planned a 3-week vacation.  After thoroughly moistening the aquarium and covering it with a transparent film, will I see a wonderful carpet after my holiday?  Or do I see a tank ruined because it's not air and re-humidified?  Do you have any suggestions for a beautiful view on your return from vacation?  Thanks in advance to everyone for the answers.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


Ömer Karaahmet said:


> After thoroughly moistening the aquarium and covering it with a transparent film, will I see a wonderful carpet after my holiday?


Should be fine, and I'd expect the carpet to have grown well over the three weeks. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ömer Karaahmet (20 Jun 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Should be fine, and I'd expect the carpet to have grown well over the three weeks.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I look forward to the sight I will see when I return.  I will share photos of aquarium. Thank you Darrel.👍🏻👍🏻


----------

